# Die Sims 4 fertiges Haus



## fastrx (22. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

ich habe mit Sims 4 angefangen. Am Anfang kauft man sich das Grundstück und baut sich ein Haus.

Habe die Option nicht gefunden.

Kann man sich ein fertiges generieren lassen oder irgendwo laden?
Mir fehlt irgendwie der nerv dafür ^^.


Gruß


----------

